# Guernsey possibly bred?



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I had A/I’d my Guernsey doe in early December and we thought that she had come back into heat so we put her with our buck. About two months later, we tried to draw blood on her but she apparently has no veins so we weren’t able to find out if she was bred or not. At this rate, we’re just hoping she is bred and doesn’t have a huge belly due to food. If she ends up bred, which we are hoping, she’s due to kid May 6 or May 27, depending on when she took. We have not seen her come into heat since December but I was wondering if you guys knew any tricks to finding out if they’re pregnant or not? I gave up on the udder since my Nigerian doe had quads (but had a tiny stomach somehow) but didn’t fill up until she was kidding and gave absolutely no signs that she was going to kid. I’ll try to take a belly pic when I go out today.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ultrasound would tell you. 
A lot of people on here can tell if you get a picture under her tail.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ultrasound or blood test.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Should have a handful of udder development if due in May. Just reach up through the winter fur and feel a heavy softball like. 

You made me chuckle about her having no veins!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Just felt her udder and it's getting firmer; feeling different than it had before she was possibly bred. I also measured her tummy and she seems to be about 49 1/2 inches round.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking at the stomach is so hard. Some of them can hide it really well. I would go with a pic of her back side and post on here. There’s some that can tell, I can’t tell unless they are really close which was the turning point in my breaking down and buying a ultrasound machine lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with feeling the udder, you will feel a pouch of milk forming.

You can feel it before seeing it, when starting.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I was watching her today and felt her udder; it’s definitely changed and feels as though it is starting to fill up. I tried to take a picture but you can’t see anything since she has so much hair and it all ends up blurring together. I’m pretty sure I saw at least one baby kick as well since I saw her right side kick up but it didn’t happen in her left side.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you know how to do a bump test?


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

mariella said:


> Do you know how to do a bump test?


I had forgotten about that! I will try to do that later.

My mom saw another baby, or what we think is, moving and kicking this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't do the bump test pre kidding. It may cause issues at this point.
If you seen or felt movement on right side, she is preggo. 
Left side is rumen.

This method is used at kidding time, after she has kids on the ground and you want to check if anymore are in there.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> I wouldn't do the bump test pre kidding. It may cause issues at this point.
> If you seen or felt movement on right side, she is preggo.
> Left side is rumen.
> 
> This method is used at kidding time, after she has kids on the ground and you want to check if anymore are in there.


Ok, I won't do it then. I had my hand on her side this morning and I'm pretty sure I was feeling movement and she's getting a bigger udder. Baby/ies have been pretty active lately!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So if she is bred, which we are praying and hoping, she’s due either the sixth or 27th of May. Just praying it’s the sixth since that means she would have took when I AId (AI’d?) so I would be, as my mom puts it, the “mommy daddy”.

I am fairly sure that her udder is filling up and she can now barely run faster than I walk; she just waddles around. I just hope it’s babies she has and not fat!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I attempted to take pictures of her small udder but it's hard since, as one could tell, she has a lot of hair! We plan on getting the clippers soon and shaving her before she kids and will take pictures then.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So she was due yesterday if she's bred to the Nigerian and my mom and I have a bet going on: if she kids this week, I owe my mom a tub of ice cream. If her due date ends up being the 27th, then she owes me a tub of ice cream. My mom keeps saying that she's probably going to kid this Saturday but I doubt that. Since we were arguing about it, we had my grandma look at her and she said she has no idea how she's supposed to go another three weeks and will be waiting for her tub of ice cream as well.

I did get to shave her (the goat's) udder though and shaved her hind end since her hair is super long and I don't want it to be in the way.

Sunday









Yesterday















She has some dry skin on her udder so I have been putting balm on it and it's getting better. Also, don't mind the patches of missing hair; it must not have been the healthiest since it all fell right out when I shaved her but it didn't do that to my Nigerian doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Welp, we're getting closer! Had her on the stand today to put some balm on and look at her udder; her teats now have milk in them.








Pretty sure her vulva has changed some too. We'll just have to wait and see when she kids! Starting tonight, she will be kept locked up in the kidding pen during the day.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I sat with Asia for about an hour and she started licking my face, rubbing/loving on me, and laid down right next to me; keep in mind she is one that won't let you get within 20 ft of her and definitely does not love on you nor lick you. She also started breathing weird and held her head weird. Maybe tonight, I'm just not a good guesser and don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I have definitely given up on guessing when she is going to kid so I figure, knowing my luck, she's going to kid tomorrow night since I leave tomorrow and have to be gone for a week. Luckily, my mom will be around to check on her. I just hope she goes today! She has definitely been nesting; we even all of the straw out and two minutes later, it's all piled up and bare ground is showing. Her ligs are completely gone and she has decided to start talking to the cats whenever she sees them. She also let my brother pet her and she licked him; she never even lets him get close to her, let alone touch her.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yup - she marked her due date as to when you would be gone!!! LOL - they always know.....


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

She ended up kidding today at 4:00. She had a big buckling and a little doeling. Sadly, the doeling passed as I was getting amniotic fluir out of her. We think she must’ve inhaled it while momma was pushing since her sack popped while she was inside.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Here's a picture of the little trooper; I've decided to name him Amazon. He's already attempting to bounce around so I have a feeling he will be very energetic and that he was the one that would kick my hand whenever I put it on Asia's tummy.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

This was over a month ago, but I just remembered that I have pictures. The doelings hind feet were weird and had extra toes growing. We were wondering if it could've been that she merged with another baby really early? Also, according to her teeth, she was premature. Amazon definitely was not.







View attachment 184771


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That foot is interesting. Who knows what happened.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is bizarre.


----------

